# Why wont my Phyllo paradox ghost mate?



## sinder151 (Mar 31, 2014)

my Female molted to adult for about 4-5 weeks ago, and the male for about 2.5 months ago. i have seen the male jumping on the lady before and connect i think im not 100% sure, but thats about 2 weeks ago. now ive tried everyday and everytime the male try to climb ontop of the back of the female so does she walk away so the male doesnt get a chance to grab her. 

What do i do wrong? i put the Male behind the Female, blow a small wind on them so the male see the Female, and then he slowly walks to the Female and then the Female walks away.


----------



## Aryia (Mar 31, 2014)

Just give them more time. I find that my mantises don't like to mate when I'm messing around with them. I usually leave them somewhere where I can see them out of the corner of my eye and just play games, study, watch tv shows, and give them all day to do their thing. With ghosts I just stick the two in the same enclosure, feed them heavily, and check on them every 3-4 hours since they're more communal. Eventually I find them connected.


----------



## sinder151 (Mar 31, 2014)

Aryia said:


> Just give them more time. I find that my mantises don't like to mate when I'm messing around with them. I usually leave them somewhere where I can see them out of the corner of my eye and just play games, study, watch tv shows, and give them all day to do their thing. With ghosts I just stick the two in the same enclosure, feed them heavily, and check on them every 3-4 hours since they're more communal. Eventually I find them connected.


ok, so its better to do this in the morning then so i can check on them. i can see my spiders and mantises from my pc screen its about 3 meters away. il leave my mantis in the big mesh cage i made for them tomorrow and see if they wanna do it when i dont watch  probly thats what ive done wrong all the time then, ive been standing and watching them all the time so they dont kill each other, but il try tomorow and stop being so paranoid and leave em alone.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe the males to old my male wont mate anymore


----------



## sinder151 (Mar 31, 2014)

Shadow said:


> Maybe the males to old my male wont mate anymore


Well the male trying to walk ontop of the female back but the female walks away, so i believe its the female. but i didnt really have any choice either, the female molted so very long after the male thats why hes so old.

But il try what aryia said tomorrow in the morning and leave em alone, ive been kinda standing right beside em everytime and watch em. so probly me who is disturbing them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2014)

hard to say, age may be the issue, at this rate, you can decide if it really matters if he is eaten or not, depends on what you expect out of them. Pets or to breed, either is ok.


----------



## sinder151 (Mar 31, 2014)

hibiscusmile said:


> hard to say, age may be the issue, at this rate, you can decide if it really matters if he is eaten or not, depends on what you expect out of them. Pets or to breed, either is ok.


Well im not inside this hobby to make money, so i see my mantises and every other pet i have as Pets and friends. thats why i dont want them eaten because i really care for them alot.

But the Male is showing no sign of getting very old, he uses his wings alot outside his cage, he eats alot, and i dont see any problems in walking or grabbing.


----------



## Aryia (Mar 31, 2014)

It's normal for the female to walk forwards if her abdomen is touched. That's how I get all of my mantises to move. It's more usual for the male to jump on quickly. For some species the male even grabs the abdomen and twists himself on (which puts them in a backwards position). So if he's walking over her he might really be going senile.

When they're together, does he look in the female's direction a lot? When I check on my ghosts and I notice the male looking at the female, I can be sure that he'll attempt to get on her within the next couple hours.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2014)

I understand, just remember the males do not live long in this species at all, the female will live longer much longer than he will.


----------



## Aryia (Mar 31, 2014)

Natural selection at its finest imo ^^

@Hibiscusmile: Check your pm! I need pupa~


----------



## sinder151 (Mar 31, 2014)

Aryia said:


> It's normal for the female to walk forwards if her abdomen is touched. That's how I get all of my mantises to move. It's more usual for the male to jump on quickly. For some species the male even grabs the abdomen and twists himself on (which puts them in a backwards position). So if he's walking over her he might really be going senile.
> 
> When they're together, does he look in the female's direction a lot? When I check on my ghosts and I notice the male looking at the female, I can be sure that he'll attempt to get on her within the next couple hours.


Yeah the male looks alot on the Female, even the Antennas are touching her back. But i will leave em alone for some hours tomorow and not disturb em and see if theyre more intrested in doing it then.


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried mated my bud wings again today. I guess she was more hungry than horny. She ate him.


----------



## sinder (Apr 1, 2014)

ok they are both in the catge now, the male walked once infront of the female and the Female like pushed the male with her hands so the male flew away'

but tried again now the female is staring at the male while hes kinda beging down and the antennas are clapping on the female. was that a aggresive move when teh female smacked the male away.? ive let them alone in the room im looking at them from my pc now and i wont disturb em, but after what ive seen today im scared to leave them.


----------



## Aryia (Apr 1, 2014)

The male probably just got in her way. If she wanted to eat him she would've grabbed him instead. Most of my females do become curious about what's moving around and behind them. As long as they do not assume striking position, it is safe to leave them together.

You might try and look for a younger male. The older the male, the harder it seems to get him interested in actually trying hard. My older males tend to do a variety of stupid things.


----------



## sinder151 (Apr 6, 2014)

Finaly after 2,5 days in the breeding cage so did the male connect with the Female for 4 hours now, so happy that he finaly did it  

but his wing are spread out while connected is that normal?

Aww, woke up 15min ago and saw the male dead, the lady have eaten up his head and are eating on it now  but he was connected with her for for probly 6-8 hours so he did his job


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 20, 2014)

sinder151 said:


> Finaly after 2,5 days in the breeding cage so did the male connect with the Female for 4 hours now, so happy that he finaly did it
> 
> but his wing are spread out while connected is that normal?
> 
> Aww, woke up 15min ago and saw the male dead, the lady have eaten up his head and are eating on it now  but he was connected with her for for probly 6-8 hours so he did his job


sorry that he died my males are always eaten too especially when i am sleeping. its to be expected though! its still sad though. thats awesome that they were able to mate though, congrats on that


----------

